# Q7 colors....yuk.



## rheudabaga (May 14, 2005)

I remember reading that the Q7 would be available with a broad range of new and 'exciting' colors. However, when one views the initial color palette at the Q7 globe site there are only a handful (5 or 6) of very blah colors. Silver, Black, Dark blue, 1989 era red/maroon, 1991 era jade green, etc...
Does anyone have some inside info as to whether or not there will be some additional colors offered at launch? I sure hope so.


----------

